# Hi......umm....I'm new.



## drcyclps (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah so I just realized (no pun intended) that de-realization existed. I always just figured I was insane or that everyone experienced it and never mentioned it. Guess not. I actually was reading a book and it mentioned it. So here I am. Great to know you're not the only one. Sometimes it gets pretty intense. I guess mine must have been brought on by drug use but not untill many, many years later. I did things like LSD, MJ, Shrooms. Anyway hi. I look forward to talking to anyone, providing the monsters that live in the alternate reality don't get to you first.

Sincerely,
:shock:


----------

